# Diagram/Pattern of forms



## Ceicei (Oct 5, 2004)

Hello,

I've been studying Short form 3.  What I am wondering is how you view the diagram or pattern of that form?  For example, we know with Short form 1, the diagram/pattern of that is the shape of a plus (+), [going 12 to 6, then 3 to 9, then 9 to 3, then 6 to 12].

For Short form 3, my understanding is that it starts out in a line (12 to 6), then switches from 9 to 3.  From there on, the angle shifts to a sort of a lopsided incomplete rectangle; (going 8 to 2) with the upper right corner, then at that corner goes 10 to 4, then a long side from 4 to 10, then a short side from 8 to 2 before the final segment, 12 to 6.  I am trying to visualize this in a linear way.  If my word description doesn't make sense to you, maybe I can draw what I think the Short form 3 diagram is in my mind, and attach it for you for your feedback.

- Ceicei


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 6, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I've been studying Short form 3. What I am wondering is how you view the diagram or pattern of that form? For example, we know with Short form 1, the diagram/pattern of that is the shape of a plus (+), [going 12 to 6, then 3 to 9, then 9 to 3, then 6 to 12].
> 
> ...


 The pattern in Short Form 3 utilizes the + and the x signs. The directions that are involved are: 12~6~3~9~7:30~4:30~10:30 & 1:30.

  :asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 6, 2004)

So are you saying it is not like a rectangle?  Are you suggesting the starting point is in the middle, and the + and X on top of each other and should end up in the middle again (thereby looking like a star)?  If so, I don't see how that is possible, because when I start short form 3, I end up by a yard or two to the left and ahead of the original starting point. 

- Ceicei


----------



## Michael Billings (Oct 6, 2004)

Try doing right side, then left side.  You should finish up much closer to center.

 ... and yes, it is not a rectangle, but a "+" sign superimposed with the "X" symbol.

 -Michael


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 6, 2004)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> Try doing right side, then left side. You should finish up much closer to center.
> 
> ... and yes, it is not a rectangle, but a "+" sign superimposed with the "X" symbol.
> 
> -Michael


Ok, makes sense, thank you!!  I'll give that a try.  It looks like I may be doing some stances longer on one side than the other.... 

- Ceicei


----------



## Kenpodoc (Oct 7, 2004)

I find that a common problem is taking much too large steps on Wings of Silk.

Jeff


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 7, 2004)

Kenpodoc said:
			
		

> I find that a common problem is taking much too large steps on Wings of Silk.
> 
> Jeff


Ummm, interesting. I'll try shortening the steps with Wings of Silk. How about with Crossed Twigs? Could the initial stepping forward (before the pivot) sometimes be too long?

- Ceicei


----------



## dcence (Oct 8, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> He For example, we know with Short form 1, the diagram/pattern of that is the shape of a plus (+), [going 12 to 6, then 3 to 9, then 9 to 3, then 6 to 12].



Actually if you really look at it Short 1 is an L.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 8, 2004)

dcence said:
			
		

> Actually if you really look at it Short 1 is an L.


Hmmmm:lookie:


----------



## pete (Oct 8, 2004)

an L from one side, but an inverted T when done from both sides...


----------



## Michael Billings (Oct 8, 2004)

Correct, untill you have done both sides ... which I thought were incorporated in their entirety in Short #1.  Then you get the + sign.

 -Michael


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 8, 2004)

pete said:
			
		

> an L from one side, but an inverted T when done from both sides...


Because we retreat when facing 6:00 rather than advance if it's shortened to a stubby  inverted T with each line being of equal length ~ and taking into account we are of course doing both sides, I can visualize Short Form I more in this way.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 8, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Ummm, interesting. I'll try shortening the steps with Wings of Silk. How about with Crossed Twigs? Could the initial stepping forward (before the pivot) sometimes be too long?
> 
> - Ceicei


Stepping off into an inverted neutral bow to pivot into a correct right forward bow.


----------

